# Leistung kontaktlos übertragen



## Plasmablaster (23 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller der eine fertige Lösung hat mit der ich eine Leistung (ca 5 A/24V) kontaktlos übertragen kann?
Das Ganze wenn möglich in IP65.
Goggeln brachte da nichts brauchbares zutage.
Deshalb möchte ich mich an die richten, die dahingehend schon Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.

Vielen Dank

Plasmablaster


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2008)

http://www.ifak.eu/index.php?id=53

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/C51.htm

http://www.j-lasslop.de/jlasslop/index.php?id=123

http://www.schleifring.de/de/Aktuelles/2005/rotierende.php


----------



## Sockenralf (23 August 2008)

Hallo,

auch von Igus gibt´s da was (hat auf der Messe ganz ordentlich ausgeschaut)



MfG


----------

